# In what way are the apostate sanctified?



## Braden (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm a Baptist. Someone has recently put the question to me, what does Hevrews 10:29-30 mean? Surely it shows that not only the elect are in the New Covenant, because it's possible to profane the blood of Christ.

However, I have a question back that I cannot seem to find an answer to; in what way are pagan, unbelieving people "sanctified" by Christ's blood?

I'd appreciate the help.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 19, 2018)

Some people argue that "...*he* was sanctified..." is a reference to "the Son of God" in that verse.

That isn't my choice, and I do think that the reference is to the one who has turned apostate.

Some people argue that it is a hypothetical question by way of giving warning (as if to ask the reader:_ what do you think would be an appropriate punishment?)_.

I don't accept that proposal either; this is not the first warning text in Hebrews, see for example Heb.6:4-8. V4 there says that those who have "become partakers of the Holy Spirit" cannot be restored if they fall away.

I think both that text and Heb.10:29 are speaking in terms of visible membership in the church. The sanctification spoken of is in terms of the claims these persons have made in the past, and the regard the church once had for them, and the promises made to them through the ministry of Word-and-sacrament that belong to believers.

They claimed to believe the divine promises. The blood of the (new) covenant--which is given under the signs of the Lord's Supper--is for believers, and "sets them apart" from the world; which is one sense for the term _sanctification_. I think that's the sense it is being used here.

Membership and apostasy is serious business. It's such a serious business, because (as I think this and other texts prove) we are bound to speak of that which is* visible* as if it were* invisible*. We use spiritual terms to describe--perfectly legitimately--things that are ordinary and mundane. We have been given the right to do so, in order to more clearly proclaim the truth.

There is a cost, however. We cannot infallibly declare the subjective state of a given Christian. Apostasy is quite real, when it is viewed from the position we occupy in the world. The heart is known only to God; he knew before "they went out from us," that they were not of us, 1Jn.2:19. But when they go, they manifest themselves what they were.

But Heb.10:29 tells us that their external participation, minus the inward reality, is worthy of terrible retribution. They have profaned covenant in an even worse manner than the Israelites, even those who worshipped a golden calf still under the shadow of the smoking, shaking mountain (see 1Cor.10:1-5).

Hope this is helpful.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

